# UNTERFRANKEN ???? gibbes hier sowas



## gorn (14. November 2001)

kommt von euch evtl jemand aus dem kreis Würzburg ???

wenn ja, kann man sich ja mal auf ne runde treffen ! 

sers

        gorn


----------



## SuperUser (17. August 2002)

Kreis Schweinfurt-aber da lässt sich ja was machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (1. September 2002)

Yo!
Wenn du Bock auf Biketouren hast, dann komm doch mal Mittwochs jeweils 18:00h ans Bikestore(Wölffelstr.) da startet jeweils der Biketreff.


----------



## gorn (1. September 2002)

... jo, bikestore kenn ich. was für sachen fahrt ihr denn dann so ? wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme, werde ich am kommenden mi, mal da sein.


@super user : 

schweinfurt is auch super -da fang ich wintersem. an zu studieren.


---> [email protected]

schönen sonntag noch

gorn ( der die sonntagtour verpasst hat  )


----------



## Samoth (1. September 2002)

Wer/wieviele ist/sind hier immer dabei?

Samoth - der auch zu den "Kitzinger Fahrern" gehört.


Wie laufen euere Touren ab? Wohin seid ihr unterwegs und wielange ziehen sie sich? Ist nur, weil man ja danach auch wieder nach KT heimfahren müsste.


----------



## Samoth (2. September 2002)

Bald ist Mittwoch... *räusper*

Könnte sich mal einer von den Würzburger Informanten melden? ;-)


----------



## Florian (4. September 2002)

Sorry, ich war im Urlaub!
Also die Touren gehen immer so von 6 bis Dunkelheit, sprich momentan ca. 2-2,5 Stunden. Aufgeteilt in 2 Gruppen fahren die einen eher eine gemütliche Tourenrunde, die anderen fahren ne ordentlich schnelle Tour mit vielen Trails...
Hauptsächlich im Steinbachtal und in den Trails rund um Würzburg.
Wir sind momentan meistens so ca 15-20 Leute und die Führung übernehmen meist ein paar Jungs von der RSG Würzburg, die wirklich jeden Trail rund um Würzburg kennen!


----------



## Samoth (5. September 2002)

Könntest du die beiden Begriffe noch etwas näher erläutern? Was heisst schnell? Werden wir hier mit beinharten Marathonisti konfrontiert, die nach Zeit und Puls fahren oder kommt es denen einfach nur auf die Trails und die Gegend (Wald + Wiese) an?

Was ist dann die gemütliche Tour? Teerstrassen und Schotterwege?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Florian (5. September 2002)

Hmmm, ich will mal versuchen das zu erklären. Also die schnellsten in der schnelleren Gruppe sind Lizenzfahrer und starten teilweise auf Bundesliganiveau, außerdem sind einige dabei, die die Transalp-Challenge überstanden haben. Weiterhin fährt z.B. der Sieger der 80 km beim Marathon in Wombach öfters mal mit. Trotzdem kommen auch Fahrer wie ich, die so ca 3x pro Woche radfahren da gerade noch mit (wenn auch manchmal etwas grenzständig).

In der "langsameren" Gruppe werden genauso Trails gefahren, nur lassen die halt hier und da auch mal eine Steigung aus. Meistens läuft es so, dass wir uns unterwegs einmal oder mehrmals treffen, so dass es auch während der Tour möglich ist, zwischen den Gruppen zu wechseln. 

In beiden Gruppen kommt es primär auf schöne Trails an und weniger auf Höhenmeter (Was ja in Wü eh schwierig wäre) an.


----------



## Samoth (5. September 2002)

SUPA! + Danke

Als Nicht-Tourenfahrer werde ich dann wohl die langsamere Gruppe wählen. Also immer Mittwochs? Mal sehen wie es die Zeit zulässt.


----------



## gorn (2. Oktober 2002)

würde jetzt auch gehen .... 

@super user : 


hab jetzt an der FH angefangen .... und der kleine park bei den schulen is ja schon mal lecker ;-)  

vielleicht kann man sich ja doch mal treffen. ( wenn mein radl wieder flott is )


@bikestore-locals : 


hätte meine gabel mir keinen strich durch die rechnung gemacht, wäre ich heute abend auf jeden fall mal bei euch auf der matte gestanden - schade !!  


mfg gorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperUser (2. Oktober 2002)

@Gorn: Das ist ja schon mal was!


----------



## SteffenScott (6. Oktober 2002)

wenn jemand aus marktheidenfeld oder im umkreis von ca. 30km wohnt kann sich ja mal bei mir melden wegen ner tour.
Da ich für 2wochen dort arbeite und ich dann ein rennen hab muss ich ja irgendwie in form bleiben.
Ich fahr nämlich heut schon und hab dann kein compi da.
meine nummer is 01757674276

MfG Steffen


----------



## gorn (1. November 2002)

so ... nu is meine gabel wieder fit ! *freu*   

gleich mal ne kleine runde drehen .. und dabei dem wetter trotzen !  


@superuser :

 ich meinte übrigens die "schuttberge" ...zumindest hab ich gehört, dass die so heuissen. 


@samoth : 

wieder mal ne tour oder wolln wa uns noch weiter anbocken ?


----------



## mtb-racer (1. November 2002)

Nein. 

Bin in SW bei der Feuerwehr, daher kenn ich des. Aber mal im Ernst, ich wohne ca. 25 km von Schweinfurt entfernt. 
Würde auch die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren (brauche aber nen Fahrer, der mich mit dem Auto bis nach SW fährt) ( bin ja erst 16) 
Also, ich nehm jetzt einfach mal den Thread unter meine Favoriten und dann schau ich öfters mal vorbei. 

cu       

Juhu! Hab endlich leute gefunden, die aus meiner gegend kommen. Freu!!!


----------



## Steppentrailer (21. November 2002)

Servus,

wir kommen sogar direkt aus Würzburg, sind allerdings meistens als Pärchen unterwegs!

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß für Dich und die weiteren Unterfranken!


----------



## gorn (22. November 2002)

@steppentraileer : 


ihr seid als päärchen unterwegs ? is denn das so schlimm ? würdet ihr denn nich den ein oder anderen biker zu einer klenien runde aushalten? 

wenn nich, dann sieh das alles als eine art paar-sucht-paar-anzeige ( samoth & ich  sind gehören quasie zamm  ) 


@mtb-racer: 

ja, würd auch mal gerne wieder ien bisschen radln ... aber leider hast du zu viele räder ... und zu gute!  du hast ja sogar scheibenbremsen !!!  


    ach schmarn !!  ... wo is denn 25km von schweinfurt weg ?  


nacht! 

  gorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gorn _
> *...samoth & ich  sind gehören quasie zamm  )
> 
> *



*lol*

Wenn man nicht alles was der Hörr Gemahl schreibt kontrolliert... ;-) 

Danke fürs arangieren! Meine Pritsche ist momentan eh platt :-/ Hast nicht Lust zu flicken?


----------



## gorn (24. November 2002)

*grins* .. hach ... schlauchlos, und dann sowas  

ne, weisst doch, dass ich flicktechnisch total untalentiert bin ...

aber kommst du morgen früh ? ( also heute ? )

nacht! 

   gorn  

tschuldigt das off-topic


----------



## Samoth (24. November 2002)

*mitentschuldig* 

*schnieeef* Reden wir schon so wenig miteinander?!? Du, gerade du, solltest doch wissen, dass ich schon seit Monaten einen Schlach im HR fahre!!!

Vorne ist mir die schlauchlose Freude erhalten geblieben ;-)


----------



## Gulaschmeister (27. November 2002)

Doch so viele Franken ? Wollt mich auch mal melden, das Forum hier ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen *g*...komm aus Schwarzach bei Kitzingen. Kennt das jemand von euch ?


----------



## gorn (27. November 2002)

schwarzach ?  .. hmmm .. is das nich der ort, wo honig & milch fließen ??  

hmm .. ne, komisch, aber bei uns in kitzingen is der main nur noch voll lauter brauner brühe .... wo habts ihr den ganzen honig hin???!!!


ok, also samoth + ich kommen direkt aus kitzingen .... meld dich doch mal auf ne tour.

sonntag früh ( halb 10 ) treffen wir uns immer auf einen ausritt ...

nacht! 
    gorn


----------



## Gulaschmeister (27. November 2002)

Kann es sein das ihr beide jeweils ne HS33 dranhabt und als ihr mal in Hörblach an der Tankstelle euren Reifendruck gechekt habt sich so ein Typ im Aral-T-Shirt sich mit euch über eure Touren unterhalten hat ?


----------



## Samoth (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *Kann es sein das ihr beide jeweils ne HS33 dranhabt und als ihr mal in Hörblach an der Tankstelle euren Reifendruck gechekt habt sich so ein Typ im Aral-T-Shirt sich mit euch über eure Touren unterhalten hat ? *



Nein... nicht wirklich. Ausser der Hörr gorn ist wieder mal fremdgegangen?!? ;-)

Ne HS33 hatte ich anfang des Jahres noch am Specialized, aber mittlerweile konnte ich mir die Unterhaltung diese Bremse nicht mehr leisten - musste leider auf ne 20er Hayes umsteigen *proll* :-D

Aber wenn du die Typen noch auftreiben kannst... immer her damit!

btw. Freut mich, dass es im Forum hier doch noch *nähere* Bekannte gibt!


@gorn+offtopic: Geh mal zum Velo, dann siehst mal das neue Gemini1000 inkl. Lefty *sabber*


----------



## Gulaschmeister (27. November 2002)

Also das Hayesproblem möchte ich mal haben *g*, ich bin ein armes kleines Schülerlein und ne Hayes ist da nicht drin...hat mein G-Zero Pro vom Weissenseel (Volkach) doch schon alles verschlungen...

Blöde Frage: Wieso ist die Lefty so besonders ? Ist das eine von den einrohrigen ?


----------



## gorn (27. November 2002)

*megaofftopic* .... samoth meint schon ne lefty..... aber wahrscheinlich meint der alde leftystriefling auch gleich die neue lefty-MAX  ( in anlehnung an unser tolles IMAX *harrr* ). und ja, die lefty is das einarmige ding. 


samoth-schnegge: 

mh, war leider schon lange nicht mehr bein velo .... muss ich noch schnell mal nachholen, wenns da solche attraktionen zu sehen gibt !  

nacht!


 gorn


----------



## Gulaschmeister (3. Dezember 2002)

Zum Velo bin ich immer noch net gekommen, auch wenn mich die Cannondales schon mal interessieren würden...mann verdammt, ich muss mir ungedingt Clickies kaufen, hab aber kein Geld *jammer*...kann es sein das jemand von euch ein blaues Giant fährt ? Hab nämlich neulich zwei leicht eingesaute Biker Hörblach durchqueren sehen...lasst mal  was von euch hören, vielleicht kann man mal ne Tour fahren (aber erst wenn ich die verdammten Schuhe habe *gg*). Oder ?

Mr. Gulasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (3. Dezember 2002)

hm, also wir fahren beie bärentatzen .... so schöne dinger halt  

eine tour können wir auch gerne vorher machen. musst dir die dinger ja nich extra kaufen  


nacht! 

     gorn


----------



## Samoth (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *Zum Velo bin ich immer noch net gekommen, auch wenn mich die Cannondales schon mal interessieren würden...mann verdammt, ich muss mir ungedingt Clickies kaufen, hab aber kein Geld *jammer*...kann es sein das jemand von euch ein blaues Giant fährt ? Hab nämlich neulich zwei leicht eingesaute Biker Hörblach durchqueren sehen...lasst mal  was von euch hören, vielleicht kann man mal ne Tour fahren (aber erst wenn ich die verdammten Schuhe habe *gg*). Oder ?
> 
> Mr. Gulasch *



Ein blaues Giant mit Doppelbrückengabel (VOTEC)? Müsste dann Timo aus KT gewesen sein, ist aber "keiner von uns". 

Wie würdest du dich einstufen? Racer, FR, XC? Wenn du zu den letzten beiden Gattungen gehörst, dann sollten Bärentatzen (Empfehlung: DMR) dir einen schicken Dienst erweisen.

Ich bin ab nächster Woche wieder im Betrieb und hab dann die kommenden Wochen vor, abends wieder zu biken - und wenn es nur Stadtrunden sind :-D


----------



## Gulaschmeister (4. Dezember 2002)

Muss jetzt amal schauen, an meinem neuen Bike sind eben nur Clickies dran, werd ich das alte seiner Pedale berauben...
Muss jetzt amal schauen, hab demnächst Latein- und Englischschulus und dann ist ne Woche lang ein Franzose bei mir (Austausch). Weihnachtsferien ?


----------



## mtb-racer (4. Dezember 2002)

@ gulaschmeister: Wie bist du mit der Duke SL zufrieden?

Ein freund von mir baut sich momentan was geiles aus Titan auf, Kocmo, der will sich wahrscheinlich ne Race holen. Passt halt in gelb gut zu dem Rahmen. 

@ all: Der ist auch schon über 18 und mit dem könnte ich evtl. mal iergendwo hinfahren. 
 

Ich muss euch aber warnen: Ich fahr net umsonst Scheibenbremsen! 










Racergefahr!    


Ne, schmarrn, ich kann auch langsam fahren. Habe dann zwar immer ä weng gleichgewicht´sprobleme, aber sonst ist das alles ok. 

Also, mfg

Billy


----------



## Gulaschmeister (5. Dezember 2002)

Wie würd ich mich einschätzen ? Gute Frage, was ich so fahre sind eben Touren rund um den Schwanberg, dabei schwankt das Tempo ziemlich nach Laune und abhängig davon wen ich vorher gefressen habe. Kann schon auf Power fahren, aber mit langsamerer Gangart hab ich auch kein Problem. Was mit euch ?

@racer: Hau mal net so auf den Putz, noch hast du dich noch net mit mir gemessen ;-)....
Die Duke ist die 2002er OEM-Version mit 80mm, also ich fahr se mit HS33 und bin voll zufrieden, steif, schönes Ansprechverhalten und dadurch das es ne Luftgabel ist kann man das Ding wunderschön einstellen. Hab bisher nicht mal U-Turn vermisst. Würde das Ding weiterempfehlen, auch wenn man am Anfang vielleicht etwas Zeit in die Abstimmung investieren muss.

Die Gabel von dem Giant konnt ich net erkennen, hab das Ding zur von schräg hinten gesehen !


----------



## Samoth (5. Dezember 2002)

ICH mach es mal kurz. Ausnahmsweise lasse ich gorn mal aus meiner Offenbarung aus ;-)

AAAAAAlso ich bin definitiv KEIN Racer, aber eben auch kein Sonntagsfahrer (Ironie!, gell gornie?).  Mir geht es beim Biken um Fun und View + *hohooooo* Abenteuer. 

Wenn wir mal zum Schwanberg unterwegs sind, dann sicher nicht im Eiltempo, aber schon in dem Sinn, als dass wir doch mal irgendwann ankommen wollen. 

Oben fahren wir dann eigentlich keine bestimmten Routen sondern suchen eigentlich ständig was neues. Einfach mal ne Forstautobahn hochschieben nur um dann von oben FR-Hänge zu finden und Photos machen. Oben dann noch eine Banane und den Spielplatz auschecken. Dann abends (ja, ich träume von Sommerabenden *g*) gechillt über die Weinberge nach Hause gondeln - hier auch wieder: Wo es steil ist kommt Spass auf. 

Leistung steht bei mir im Hintergrund...

Ich kenne auch einige "Tachogucker und Pulsmesser" ;-) aber wirklich viel halte ich von diesen Massnahmen nicht. Wenn wir eine Tour fahren, dann (sehr) oft spontan und immer zu spät in der Zeit. Trotzdem haben wir schon oft goile Sachen erlebt...

Solltet ihr also nach einem gewissen Schema ("Noch so und soviel HM/KM") fahren ist es für mich nicht wirklich förderlich, ABER versuchen sollten wir es trotzdem - sagt dann aber nicht, keiner hätte euch gewarnt :-D


----------



## Gulaschmeister (5. Dezember 2002)

@samoth: Hei, cool ! Find ich mal stark das es auch noch Leute gibt die sich bei jeder Gelegenheit mit allem was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist ein Race liefern wollen und denen der Spaß viel wichtiger ist. Gebongt, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen wollt bin ich dabei (halt wenn Ferien sind) !!! Mal ne eher persönliche Frage: Wie alt seid ihr ?


----------



## Samoth (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *...gibt die sich bei jeder Gelegenheit mit allem was *



Fehlt da evtl. ein "nicht"? ;-)


Alter:
gorn ist 20 und bei mir rechnest noch eins dazu!

Spass VS Race: 
Jeder soll das machen, was ihm Spass macht, aber wenn ich racen wollte dann hätte ich mir vielleicht doch einen 10kg Bock kaufen und zudem noch den Job schmeissen sollen - denn dann hätte ich genug Zeit zum Training. 

Ist alles eine Ansichtssache. Dick bin ich nicht und auch sonst muss ich mit dem Dauerradln nix für mich tun. Einen sportlichen Anreiz sehe ich nicht darin in einer möglichst kurzen Zeit eine hohe KM Anzahl abzustrampeln... 

Hey, es ist nicht so, dass wir die 2 Chefs in KT sind *g*! Man kann sich ja mal zusammen telephonieren. Ich hab ab kommenden  Montag noch 2 Wochen Betrieb, dann hab ich erst mal bis nach "hl. 3 Könige" frei. In der Zeit wollte ich mal meine Wintersachen testen...


----------



## Gulaschmeister (5. Dezember 2002)

Sorry, das nicht hab ich vergessen *gg*.

Zu mir: Ich bin in Hörblach wohnhaft und 17 Jahre alt. Bei mir ist des halt voll unterschiedlich, habe halt noch Schule und so, da ist das mit Training auch so eine Sache. Racen ab und zu, aber Spaß ist wichtiger !!!
Hab mir allerdings für zukünftige Races oder so doch schon mal ein schönes Scott geleistet....   

Ok, machen wir in den Ferien was (kann ich aber erst sagen wenn ich den Schichtplan habe, d.h. wann ich arbeiten muss) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janjan1 (7. Dezember 2003)

Komme aus Estenfeld, würde auch mal hier
in der Gegend mitfahren


----------



## Artur (10. Dezember 2003)

Abend janjan!

Vorneweg einmal: Wieso tust du einen 1 Jahr alten Thread wiederbeleben?

Egal!

Treffen mit Mitgliedern aus diesem Forum zu Organisieren bedarf einer höheren bis zu unerträglich langen Geduld.
Kurz: WIR HABEN DOCH KEINE ZEIT!

Gefahren wird hier nur im Sommer bei schönem Wetter!
Temperaturen unter 15 Grad bekommen dem Franken nicht so gut.

Treffzeit mit Mitgliedern aus dem Forum:
Immer eine Andere und nie die die hier steht weils an einem anderen Tag ja besser gepasst hätte und somit ja natürlich keiner Zeit haben kann und auch keiner kommt.

Sag mir doch einfach was du fährst und ich schieb dich dann schon irgendwo hin.
Fährst du auch im Winter also jetzt?

Schönen Gruß von der Tourenorganisation Würzburg/Zellerau!
Was ist eigentlich mit euch anderen?

ICH WILL MAL WIEDER WAS HÖREN VON EUCH DA DRAUßEN!

Spätestens nächstes Frühjahr quäle ich euch doch eh wieder mit meinen P.M.´s!!!


----------



## Dignita (11. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du unbedingt fahren willst, dann lass es mich doch wissen; meine Nummer hast du doch noch? 
Doch bevor das zustande kommt, muss ich meine Laufräder zentrieren (lassen) - nach ca 1700km seit Juni darf das auch mal sein. Ich giere immer noch nach einem zweiten Satz Laufräder


----------



## cosy (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dignita,

bin am Sonntag im Steinbachtal unterwegs - fahre entweder die Runde, die wir mal zusammen gefahren sind oder Steinbachtal - Waldbüttelbrunn - Hexenbruch. Dauer: ca 1,5 h 

Werde um 13 Uhr am Zollhaus warten (allerdings nur bei "schönen" Wetter, d.h. wenn es regnet fahre ich nicht!!!)

Bis dann (?)
Cosy


----------



## Dignita (13. Dezember 2003)

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu höhren!

Es wird bei mir morgen am Sonntag eh nichts, mein hinteres Laufrad muss wahrscheinlich nicht zentriert werden, aber dafür muss das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden - das macht vielleicht morgen ein Freund für mich.
Ansonsten wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen! Doch denke ich nicht, dass das Wetter mitspielen wird. Egal.

Wir bleiben in Verbindung

digntia


----------



## cosy (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dignita,

das Wetter ist heute echt sch**** gewesen  
Laut Wetterbericht wird´s am Dienstag einigermaßen schönes Wetter geben. Also: gleicher Ort & gleiche Zeit!
Gruß
Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (14. Dezember 2003)

*lufthol* 

@samoth : 


aaalso  erstens mal bin ich ja doch 21 ....   also so alt wö dör wörte hörr !   

und 2. mal brauchst mich da ( so wie ich das gelesen habe ) nich aus deiner bike-definition auszunehmen, seh ich auch so .  


@samoth & gulaschmeister :

leider is ja mein rad mal wieder hinüber und meine klamotten sind ja auch eher für den sommer zurechtgeschnitten.   aber wenn ihr 2 euch dann echt mal aufrafft ( in den kommenden ferien ? ) dann rufts mich doch bitte auch an  - ööörgendwer wird ja meine nummer schon haben 


zum timo noch schnell : 
ich glaub das war kein giant was der fuhr, sondern nen ghost mit wotec-gabel. aaaaber das is ja schnee von gestern wie wir ja alle wissen *vorrespektverstumm*



nacht!  ( ne schöne ) 


          gorn

p.s. 
ich hoff ja drauf, dass der timo wirklich noch nen paar alte achtfachshifter rumfliegen hat, die er locker machen könnte ( oder hat noch jemand von euch welche ? )


----------



## SteffenScott (14. Dezember 2003)

ach hab auch nur sommerklamotten und es geht auch 2paar socken an und gut is
aber heut wars ja heftig mitn wind bin nur kurz 40km gefahren das hat mir gereicht


----------



## Titus (16. Dezember 2003)

'Ich auch Franke!! Aus Volkach!! 

Werd aber erst im neuen jahr wieder touren. Unumgängliche arbeiten an bike und kleidung zwingen mich zur Pause 

Wehr von euch fährt eigentlich am Schwanberg? Seh da eigentlich immer wenn ich Fahre Bikespuren (einer fährt Tiogra-Reifen, und einer Contis Vertikal)

See you all next year!


----------



## gorn (28. Dezember 2003)

*looool*  @titus 


krass ... du bist also unterfrankens bester fährtenleser, seh ich das richtig ?  ... daten über gewicht, alter und haarfarbe der fahrer konntest du leider nicht in erfahrung bringen ?  


auf dem schwanberg sind recht oft sonntags kleine bikergrüppchen unterwegs ( von 2en weiss ich es sicher ). gibt ja aber auch die tyoischen schönwetterfahrer ( zu denen zähln die aber nich ) 

ansonsten is da eben auch samoth schön fleissig unterwegs ( wenn ich dich da so outen darf ? ) 


nacht! 

          gorn


----------



## Gulaschmeister (28. Dezember 2003)

Das Gewicht kann man an der Eindringtiefe der Reifens in den Boden abschätzen sofern man den Luftdruck im Reifen kennt 

Vertical ? Hm...falls du mal auf Explorer stoßen solltest dann sind das vielleicht meine...auch wenn ich längere Zeit nicht mehr da drüben unterwegs war weil ich meinen Dämpfer einschicken durfte nachdem er undicht geworden ist. RockShox hat mir dafür dann aber einen nagelneuen '04er geschickt, hat damit auch wieder gepasst *g*. Momentan hab ich allerdings auch nicht sonderlich viel Zeit trotz Ferien weil Inventur und so ist, daher meist recht spontane Aktionen die sich in der näheren Umgebung abspielen. Wird noch a weng dauern bis es wieder ruhiger wird (Klasse, 3 Wochen und 7 Schulaufgaben...). Allen dann mal einen guten Rutsch und hoffentlich sieht man sich mal !!


----------



## masterali (28. Dezember 2003)

Servus,

wollte nur mal erwähnen dass ich auch desöfteren am Schwanberg unterwegs bin.


----------



## Titus (29. Dezember 2003)

Also, mir sind die Spuren nur aufgefallen, weil es am Vortag geregnet hat. Mich hats in der Kurve an der Bildeiche hingeledert (unzureichende Fahrtechnick), als ich aufstand sind mir 2 bis 3 Reifenspuren aufgefallen. Auf jeden Fall fahren da viele mit Conti´s durch die Gegend. Ob´s ein Vertical oder ein Explorer war, weiß ich nicht zu sagen, da ich weder Spinnennetzabdrücke sah noch einen Meßschieber zur Spurbreitenbestimmung dabei hatte.

Ich seh auch ab und zu Biker am Schwanberg, hab aber bis jetzt noch keinen angesprochen. Ich grüß aber immer recht freundlich.

Wenn einer will können wir uns ja zum Frühjahrstraining an einem Wochenende mal da treffen. Ich stell´s 2 bis 3 Tage vorher ins Forum, wenn ich vorhab mal wieder dort zu fahren.

Guten Rutsch ihr Luschen!


----------



## gorn (29. Dezember 2003)

@masterial: 


 du fährst nich zufällig manchmal mit t(h)imo zusammen ?  



auch allen frängelnden nen guten rutsch ! 


nacht!


----------

